# new to hobby - have a few questions on couplers



## Goong522 (Jan 8, 2018)

Hi all - I'm very new to the hobby, and looking for advice.
I am in the process of piecing together a train set (N scale) for my son for his bday. So far, I've decided on the Kato Mixed Freight Set (106-6275), and either a Kato locomotive (GE ES44 Gevo) or an Intermountain EMD SD40-2 locomotive. Obviously if I get the Kato locomotive, I wouldn't need to swap out couplers in order to connect everything. But if I end up getting the Intermountain locomotive, I would assume that I would need to swap out couplers in order to connect everything. I've read that some people swap out their couplers for Micro-Trains couplers. I've tried looking online and at Micro-Trains' website, but having a hard time trying to figure out exactly which model of Micro-Trains couplers I should/would need to get.
I'll keep digging around for some info, but any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

By the looks the Kato Mixed Freight Set already has the magnetic couplers on them(Could be wrong). As for the Locomotives I happen to have both. (I like My Loco's) The Kato that I have (GE ES44 Gevo) as far as running they are "Fast" Way to fast if you do not watch your speed and the corner is sharp it is coming off the track.(Hopefully not on the floor) Now the intermountain that one runs the best and I believe all intermountain Locos come with the Magnetic Couplers. You can back up with it and hook up without banging into the cars too hard. Have you picked out the track you are using yet??


----------



## Goong522 (Jan 8, 2018)

bewhole said:


> By the looks the Kato Mixed Freight Set already has the magnetic couplers on them(Could be wrong). As for the Locomotives I happen to have both. (I like My Loco's) The Kato that I have (GE ES44 Gevo) as far as running they are "Fast" Way to fast if you do not watch your speed and the corner is sharp it is coming off the track.(Hopefully not on the floor) Now the intermountain that one runs the best and I believe all intermountain Locos come with the Magnetic Couplers. You can back up with it and hook up without banging into the cars too hard. Have you picked out the track you are using yet??


thanks for the above info!
my son was gifted Kato Unitrack, so ill be using that for the time being to see how much he likes the hobby and how long he stays interested.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Kato and other couplers*



Goong522 said:


> Hi all - I'm very new to the hobby, and looking for advice.
> I am in the process of piecing together a train set (N scale) for my son for his bday. So far, I've decided on the Kato Mixed Freight Set (106-6275), and either a Kato locomotive (GE ES44 Gevo) or an Intermountain EMD SD40-2 locomotive. Obviously if I get the Kato locomotive, I wouldn't need to swap out couplers in order to connect everything. But if I end up getting the Intermountain locomotive, I would assume that I would need to swap out couplers in order to connect everything. I've read that some people swap out their couplers for Micro-Trains couplers. I've tried looking online and at Micro-Trains' website, but having a hard time trying to figure out exactly which model of Micro-Trains couplers I should/would need to get.
> I'll keep digging around for some info, but any advice would be greatly appreciated.


Goong522;

In theory all N-scale knuckle couplers are supposed to be compatible. In actual practice its more of a probability than a certainty. Kato makes excellent model train equipment. Their locos are great, their sets of passenger cars are beautiful to look at and extremely well made. Their Unitrack is the best of the various brands of "Roadbed track" (the type of track that comes with the plastic roadbed attached) available. Their couplers work very well with other Kato couplers but sometimes not so well with other brands of knuckle couplers. 
My advice is to try whatever couplers come installed on the equipment you buy. If, and only if, you run into persistent coupler problems; would I suggest you start changing to Micro-Trains now. As with the Unitrack, wait and see just how interested in model railroading your son is, and stays. Micro-Trains are indeed the best couplers made, and if this turns into a long term hobby for either, or better yet, both of you then you can start investing more time and money in the hobby.
In the meantime, you might want to look at these files. They may help you.

good luck;

View attachment Where do I start (revised version).pdf


View attachment MODEL RAILROADING ON A BUDGET.pdf


View attachment Model Railroad Terminology 2.pdf


Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Goong522 said:


> thanks for the above info!
> my son was gifted Kato Unitrack, so ill be using that for the time being to see how much he likes the hobby and how long he stays interested.


The guys have answered your coupler question well, I’d just add that magnets placed between the tracks make them operate and give hands free switching giving more interest.
You don't say what Kato track you have but I’m hoping it includes a few turnouts, that way you can build a layout with a few spurs coming off which will give a bit of operational variety. If it’s just an oval he’ll soon become bored watching the train just going round and round. Kato track is good but expensive and it’s sectional meaning the curves are fixed. The best thing might be to look at their US site to find a track plan you can build that suits you, that way you’ll know what pieces to buy: https://www.katousa.com/track-plans/n-plans.html 
Try to find a permanent home for the layout if you can on a board or similar, that way it’s always ready to go or work on. Later on you may decide to go to DCC for control which will add more interest and the option of sound.
You can also become involved and it’s something you can do together.
Have fun.


----------



## Goong522 (Jan 8, 2018)

Cycleops said:


> The guys have answered your coupler question well, I’d just add that magnets placed between the tracks make them operate and give hands free switching giving more interest.
> You don't say what Kato track you have but I’m hoping it includes a few turnouts, that way you can build a layout with a few spurs coming off which will give a bit of operational variety. If it’s just an oval he’ll soon become bored watching the train just going round and round. Kato track is good but expensive and it’s sectional meaning the curves are fixed. The best thing might be to look at their US site to find a track plan you can build that suits you, that way you’ll know what pieces to buy: https://www.katousa.com/track-plans/n-plans.html
> Try to find a permanent home for the layout if you can on a board or similar, that way it’s always ready to go or work on. Later on you may decide to go to DCC for control which will add more interest and the option of sound.
> You can also become involved and it’s something you can do together.
> Have fun.


He's getting the Kato Unitrack M2 Basic Oval. I'll start him off with that, the Kato Mixed Freight Set, and either the Kato or Intermountain locomotive (looking to get either locomotive with DCC/sound already installed). Figure I'll see how much he enjoys the set and if it looks like he'll stay interested. if it looks like he's hooked, will probably upgrade the track with something a little more elaborate and able to fit another train (probably something along the lines of an Amtrack train set). Then I will also look into hooking up the track to a DCC controller.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

That’s great. When looking for a DCC controller can I suggest the NCE PowerCab, bargain price, easy to program and use plus it’s upgradable.

I was replying to another thread about a train show and I just noticed you are also in New Jersey. http://trc.trains.com/events.aspx?page=info&eventid=1755159 It’s this Sunday so maybe a good venue to visit and get a bit of inspiration.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Also highly recommended is the Digitrax DCS51 All-in-one Command Station/Booster/Throttle. It is also easy to operate, and can be added onto.


----------



## Goong522 (Jan 8, 2018)

Fire21 said:


> Also highly recommended is the Digitrax DCS51 All-in-one Command Station/Booster/Throttle. It is also easy to operate, and can be added onto.


Will probably go with Digitrax as it has a throttle that I’m sure my little guy will love. Hopefully I’ll be able to wire it to the Unitrack correctly. 
Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Goong522 (Jan 8, 2018)

Cycleops said:


> That’s great. When looking for a DCC controller can I suggest the NCE PowerCab, bargain price, easy to program and use plus it’s upgradable.
> 
> I was replying to another thread about a train show and I just noticed you are also in New Jersey. http://trc.trains.com/events.aspx?page=info&eventid=1755159 It’s this Sunday so maybe a good venue to visit and get a bit of inspiration.


Thanks for the heads up on the train show. Will definitely have to look it up to see if it’s near me.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Goong522 said:


> Will probably go with Digitrax as it has a throttle that I’m sure my little guy will love. Hopefully I’ll be able to wire it to the Unitrack correctly.
> Thanks for the suggestion.


Wiring will be so simple...one wire goes to one rail, and the other wire to the other rail. Done. Then if you add turnouts (switches), and you need to add more power drops, just make sure that you connect to similar rails. The best plan is to use colored wires and always connect the same color to the same rail, such as red connects to the right rail and blue or black to the left.


----------

